# [C] Projekt mit gcc auf Linux kopilieren + ausführen



## mc_gulasch (13. September 2006)

Aloah Forum,

ich hab gerade ein vollständiges C-Projekt am Start, das ich mit MSVC++ 6.0 programmiert hab. Allerdings würde mir zum Profilen und Performancemessung das ganze auf Linux besser gefallen. Das Problem ist nur, dass ich mich mit C-Programmierung unter Linux und gcc garnicht auskenne. 
Wie ist es denn bitte möglich ein bestehendes Projekt mittels gcc zu kompilieren? Geht es, dass man einfach die Datei mit der main() - Funktion kompiliert, die ja wiederum die Header etc. enthält?
Sorry für die "dummen" Fragen, aber in MSVC++ drück ich halt auf nen Knopf 

Danke für eure Ideen
Gulasch


----------



## Navy (13. September 2006)

*seufz*

gcc -o $ZIELNAME $QUELLDATEI

./$ZIELNAME


----------



## jokey2 (13. September 2006)

Prinzipiell so, aber wenn Du mehrere .c-Dateien hast reicht das schon nicht mehr. Da solltest Du ein Makefile erstellen.


----------

